# triplets - can I dam raise and bottle feed?



## Honeytoto (May 8, 2010)

Our La Mancha goat had triplets yesterday. We are very excited that she didn't have any trouble.

My questions:
Having researched both options, and because of our family situation we would like to milk one time a day.

How do we accomplish that? I understand you lock up the kids at night (at what age?) and then milk the momma. Do we just milk momma as much as we need and then let the kids nurse; but will that be enough milk for all three? Do I need to bottle feed one? Is it too late to bottle feed since they are already eating off mom?

We have two boys and a girl, so plan to keep the girl who looks like the runt and could be pushed away from the trough. So many questions, I don't even know what to ask.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had a couple sets of triplets over the years and I have seen that some moms are great with more then 2 while others are not so great abotu standing for each of the kids. So watch your doe and the kids -- does one seem weaker then the rest? does she chase mom all the time? If you see this happenign then you may want to try the kid with a bottle. If he/she is hungry then it will eat the milk provided in the bottle.

I wait till the kids are 2-3 weeks and sometimes up to 4 weeks before separating at night and milking mom. But I always take a bottle in with me to the separated kids and bottle feed them the milk back to them (well some of it anyway) and since they are hungry they usually (only have a handful not take the bottle) take to it right away.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I seperate my kids at 2 weeks of age at night. I milk the mommas in the morning and offer a bottle to the kids - I don't "fill them up" on the bottle but give thwm about half to a full bottle then turn everyone loose with the mommas for the day. I wish I could do this opposite - seperate at night - but I don't have the pens set up to do that yet. This will make them super friendly, able to leave on a bottle earlier if new owners would like, or do shows


----------



## Honeytoto (May 8, 2010)

*triplets question again*

The triplets are doing very well at this point and we are having alot of fun with them. But I am still going through some uncertainty!

We have not been milking the mom and just letting the kids eat. Is that going to ruin her production if they are not emptying her completely?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can milk her even with the kids on her and this will keep her production up. Just pick a time of day to milk her and see how much is left in her udder. Most of the time the kids keep them fairly empty till about the 4-6 week mark when the does kick them off more and then thats when the udder has milk left in it more often


----------

